
Werner Vogels (Amazon CTO) on "Eventually Consistent" - toffer
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2007/12/eventually_consistent.html
======
bayareaguy
For those interested, here are some more references on this sort of thing:

Concurrency Control and Recovery in Database Systems by Bernstein, Hadzilacos
and Goodman - <http://research.microsoft.com/~philbe/ccontrol/> (downloadable
zip/pdf available there)

Recovery in Parallel Database Systems by Svein-Olaf Hvasshovd -
<http://tinyurl.com/2dku75>

Transaction Processing Systems by Krishnamurthy and Murthy -
<http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=131334>

Readings in Database Systems by Stonebreaker - <http://tinyurl.com/22btgh>

and of course

Transaction Processing: Concepts and Techniques by Gray and Reuter -
<http://tinyurl.com/ywrx7a>

